# What gloves do you rock and why do you love them?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

fingerless wool gloves and wind mitts


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinco mittens for the win! Nothing else has held up as well for me. A little snoseal every so often and they're good to go. I personally really dislike the gauntlet style. It always just acts as a funnel for snow for me.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Second the Kinco mitts. Got some a couple years back for Christmas, my wife did some awesome sharpie art on them and they are bomber. I do most of my teaching on a rope tow hill and they take that abuse no problem.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Best deal I've found is Truck Gloves. Only sell direct. I have the M1 which is only $32. Or get the Pro which has more insulation and all leather for $45. Also their leather work glove is really useful.

If cost doesn't matter I really like my Oyuki gloves which are worth it if you find them on sale.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Kinco!









Kinco mittens+sno-seal=win


So I just got back from a 3 day trip to Killington VT, but prior to going I was about to drop $150 on some leather hestra gloves because my hands normally are cold in 30 degree weather, and they were forcasted for 15 degrees. Although dropping $150 on gloves was a tough pill to swallow, I knew...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Kinco mittens and gloves.

Burton Gore Tex mittens have also been OK to me - they look torn up after a day and like they're goners but then last like that for 2+ seasons.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Used to rock the Burton ak tech glove, until they added that touchscreen materiel on the thumb and index finger. It was really bad materiel and ripped easily.


----------



## KappaK (Jan 22, 2020)

Salmon Arms and Crab Grab


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Leather. 
/Thread

But serious any good leather mitt. I have been using AK tech leather mitts for about 12 years. Had some POW all leather mitts with finger slots that I really liked. That said, my cold cold day mitt is the Drop Chris Roach. So warm.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Still using my Burton AK Yeti Mitts. Dunno what they’ve been replaced with.

Slim fit cuffs so they easily go under your jacket sleeves. Waterproofing is good. Prefer mitts over gloves for snowboarding.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

In my quiver of gloves & mittens and riding PNW USA conditions, these are my favorites and why: 

Burton AK Hover mitten/AK Guide glove combo.
I only use the Gore-Tex shell of the Hover, worn over the Guide gloves. My hands never get wet and over-the-cuff gauntlet of the Hover mitten keeps the cold out. This is my preferred mitten/glove combo for powder days.


Oyuki Tamashii mitten: durable & high-quality leather (2018-19 model) and works great in all but the wettest/coldest days. Glad I got my pair when I did and hope to make them last for several more seasons. I noticed a decline in leather quality in the current Oyuki line, where the material is much thinner and cheap-feeling.


Burton AK Oven Mitt: my best mitten on the coldest of days. I only use these mitts when conditions are dry & bitterly cold (PNW standards) and when the wind chill becomes a factor. 


Crab Grab Slush Mitt: minimal, lightweight and grippy. These are my go-to mitts for Spring conditions.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> In my quiver of gloves & mittens and riding PNW USA conditions, these are my favorites and why:
> 
> Burton AK Hover mitten/AK Guide glove combo.
> I only use the Gore-Tex shell of the Hover, worn over the Guide gloves. My hands never get wet and over-the-cuff gauntlet of the Hover mitten keeps the cold out. This is my preferred mitten/glove combo for powder days.
> ...


I love my [ak] Guide gloves....., used them from Australia to Hokkaido and they perform superbly. 










In the cold I just lock in the baselayer over my thumb/inside glove for the extra warmth and their low profile makes them perfect for under cuff. Always thought about getting a pair of [ak] Oven mitts as they are generally heavily reduced on sale at EOS here in Oz. I have a pair of Gondy Gore mitts that I've hardly ever worn though. 










I sort of like gloves. I'm not one to pull them off all the time so I can check my latest text message and generally Ieave them on all day.









Burton [ak] Guide GORE-TEX® Snowboard Glove Review


❄ Burton [ak] Guide GORE-TEX® Snowboard Glove Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Guide, ❄ YOM: 2017/18, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX®/Leather, ❄ Insulation: Microfiber/Fleece/PrimaLoft® Gold, ❄ Environment: Moderate to Ice Cold, ❄ Size: Mens XL (4.75"/12cm), ❄ Fit: Ergonomic Pre-Curved Fit, ❄...




www.snowboardingforum.com







Do you feel they are worth it or are really just for those mega cold conditions?

Are they a big step up for warmth above the [ak] Guides?


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

POW Royal mitts, dummy strings on, with merino liners.

Liners maintain a dry feeling on my hands. Also, can slip the mitts off on the chair without losing them and work my phone with the liners still on. I have a dummy string on my phone case too.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Craig64 said:


> I love my [ak] Guide gloves....., used them from Australia to Hokkaido and they perform superbly.
> 
> View attachment 159802
> 
> ...


Yes, I feel the AK oven mitts are worth it. But I got them on discount and never wanted to pay retail price. I had my sights on them for a few seasons before I finally saw a decent sale price. 

Like all outerwear, personal preference would determine if they are the right mitt for the given conditions. I tend to get cold easily and PNW conditions are generally not considered the chilliest in the states. If I remember correctly, I last wore the Oven Mitts in temperatures between -4 to -10 Celsius during a night shred session back in winter 2019-20. 

Because there are separated finger slots inside the Oven Mitt, I feel like it could be a little warmer if the slots were omitted. (Burton had a limited release of the MINE 77 Oven Mitt, where Jake removed the finger slots).

Because the AK Guides are gloves and not mittens, I would not put them in the same category as the Oven Mitt. And mittens are always warmer than gloves.

I tested the Guides in wet conditions, but it did not work all that well and my hands were cold. I prefer mittens and will only wear gloves in warmer conditions.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Can’t go wrong with the Kinco mitts or gloves, I’m not a mitt fan but I have always wanted to try a pair of lobster style mitts.

Last year I picked up a pair of these Black Diamond Spark Finger Gloves $80 and would go as far as to say they are probably the best glove/mitt I‘ve owned, very comfortable, soft leather and really like the Velcro closure which I didn’t think I’d like.

Not sure what part of the country/world you ride in but I ride PNW conditions, not too cold and I don’t ride on heavy/wet days. I can’t say how they’d work in east coast freezing conditions or wet snow conditions. They are pretty roomy so you could fit some thin liners on cold conditions and a little SnoSeal as with the Kinco’s.

As I mentioned I was looking for lobster style mitts and that I was a big fan of Kinco’s, so I emailed Kinco to give them a product idea (lobster mitt) and kudos to their killer products. They thanked me for the input along with some Kinco swag, then last year I seen a picture of Kinco Lobster mitts online that they went in production with SMITH eye wear but I couldn’t find them anywhere for sale. I even asked if I could buy a pair through them, but no dice.

If you do end up looking at Kinco let me save you some time because you will get overwhelmed on their website, due to the fact of just the amount of gloves they make. The glove is the Lined Heavy Duty premium leather & suede pigskin Driver with knit wrist $41 or the Mitt version at $40. As others have stated you’ll want to warm them and apply SnoSeal, video on YouTube.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

tried all sorts of gloves including the very expensive ones ... only to find out that i way prefer oakley park gloves for all conditions. why would any sane person do this you ask?

so, here are some of the reasons:

my body runs super warm by default, so i spend more time trying to cool down and not get sweaty than most people
i'm quite an energetic rider (always goofing around and falling a fair bit more as a result ... falling is easy, getting up in snorkel deep pow tends to be quite taxing)
by the end of a run i am usually quite warm, so the downtime in a chairlift/lift line/gondola is kinda welcome to prevent overheating
gloves can get expensive, i tend to destroy them quite quickly
being too warm causes my goggles to fog up (goggle fog sucks the enjoyment out of riding for me)
wearing thin (not waterproof/wind proof/warm) gloves allows me to regulate my body temperature a lot better, which leads to improved comfort and way less goggle fog
i carry spare thin & emergency thick gloves in my backpack all the time


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Spaceship said:


> I had some dakine gloves for 2 seasons that wore out. Thinking about getting some of those under the cuff style, but I smoke on the lift and take my gloves off a lot so I figure the gauntlet style are for me. Also years of undoing the Velcro on my jacket to take off the gloves would seem to wear out the Velcro(if that’s even a thing). Any thoughts appreciated


Hestra army. Expensive but simply the best and last forever. Liners come out to dry at night and can be washed easily. The glove of choice for many people that work at outside at ski areas like patrol and lifties.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Another vote for the [ak] Oven Mitt.

I also use the [ak] Clutch Mitt.

Been using this combo for the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

On warmer days I love my hands outs, strong leather for carves and the zip open fingers and palms are great for changing tracks and lighting candles


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> Hestra army. Expensive but simply the best and last forever. Liners come out to dry at night and can be washed easily. The glove of choice for many people that work at outside at ski areas like patrol and lifties.


Used these for 4 years and many many days, still going strong. Might buy a second pair as a backup.
I love that you can take out the liners.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I generally use the Head gloves from Costco. Can be had for less than $15 when on sale. Pretty good quality and warm gloves with decent features. Usually lasts me 3 to 4 seasons before needing a replacement. (Generally 25 days + a season). For that price it's just hard to beat and they usually fit my Short fingers and med palm pretty decent compared to others I've tried.

I'm always on the hunt for something better. Have bought several over the years... Grenade, Burton, dakine, under armor, whatever seems good. But always end up gravitating towards the Costco Head gloves.... Go figure.

This early season I've been going without gloves... I also have step on bindings so it's easy to not touch cold as much. Going to see how far I can go without gloves as I run hot. I love the dexterity without gloves.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> I generally use the Head gloves from Costco. Can be had for less than $15 when on sale. Pretty good quality and warm gloves with decent features. Usually lasts me 3 to 4 seasons before needing a replacement. (Generally 25 days + a season). For that price it's just hard to beat and they usually fit my Short fingers and med palm pretty decent compared to others I've tried.
> 
> I'm always on the hunt for something better. Have bought several over the years... Grenade, Burton, dakine, under armor, whatever seems good. But always end up gravitating towards the Costco Head gloves.... Go figure.
> 
> This early season I've been going without gloves... I also have step on bindings so it's easy to not touch cold as much. Going to see how far I can go without gloves as I run hot. I love the dexterity without gloves.


Dang- going gloveless is pretty wild. Ditching all base and mid layers and rocking a soft shell is usually enough to keep me cool, but I do take my gloves off on the lift every time it's warm out. I use some pretty thin leather spring gloves as well. I slide my hands on the snow too much to not wear gloves. That's why I'm such a big Kinco fan- that thick pigskin holds up to the abrasions of carving really well. My mittens are polished like dress shoes from sliding on the piste.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Jack87 said:


> This early season I've been going without gloves... I also have step on bindings so it's easy to not touch cold as much. Going to see how far I can go without gloves as I run hot. I love the dexterity without gloves.


My last day this NZ season I did a few runs in slushy spring conditions with no gloves. It's just too hot and damp to wear gloves. Wouldn't do it when it's cold though.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

These Hestras. I love them and when I occasionally have a stupid attack and get snow in them, somehow the moisture just wicks away. I'm sure being in arid Colorado helps. The lining can be pulled out an washed separately. 









Hestra Army Leather Heli Ski 5-Finger Gloves


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The Hestra Army Leather Heli Ski 5-Finger Gloves is in stock now.




www.evo.com


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

You guys are all the bomb!!! After much research I saw these and they fit great so I snagged them. Wanted to try some AK guide but didn’t wanna she’ll out full price. These Evo Pagosa gloves are kind of a Guide knock off but super comfy and dexterity is off the charts. Slathered them in nikwax for leather and got some Arc wool liners(that are one of the best things I own).. and they did great the first day out 









thanks for all the replies and may the snow always be blowing the night before you ride !!


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

-Millet expert 3 finger kevlar lobsters are really good ,,easy to pop on gloves. with decent warmth , the mittens are crazy warm ,too warm at times . cold windy day gloves , never had an issue but eveyr day golves, the experts are great.
-Hestra army are tough to beat but a bit more exy.
saying that ive had mine for 11 years and they still look like they have just come out of the box. im not overly dedmanding on gloves and either one of these brands wud do for a really long time, just re oil the army every end of season and the hestras will last a lifetime .
-Black diamond 3 finger are chunky and warm, way more finicky than the other 2 but good on really cold days.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

juhyou said:


> -Millet expert 3 finger kevlar lobsters are really good ,,easy to pop on gloves. with decent warmth , the mittens are crazy warm ,too warm at times . cold windy day gloves , never had an issue but eveyr day golves, the experts are great.
> -Hestra army are tough to beat but a bit more exy.
> saying that ive had mine for 11 years and they still look like they have just come out of the box. im not overly dedmanding on gloves and either one of these brands wud do for a really long time, just re oil the army every end of season and the hestras will last a lifetime .
> -Black diamond 3 finger are chunky and warm, way more finicky than the other 2 but good on really cold days.


How warm are the Hestra army? Been considering biting the bullet on some Hestra gloves, but having a hard time finding consistent info on which are the warmest. I'm set on mittens, but don't have a nice pair of gloves. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Dekine Filmore Trigger Mittens


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

smellysell said:


> How warm are the Hestra army? Been considering biting the bullet on some Hestra gloves, but having a hard time finding consistent info on which are the warmest. I'm set on mittens, but don't have a nice pair of gloves.


I've never had cold hands in my Hestra's. I'm rocking the Heli's. Never found them to be too warm in the spring either.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Burton AK mittens...why? Water proof, warm, liners work great on iPhone screen. Durable so far.









Burton AK 3L GORE-TEX Hover Mittens


Read or share reviews of the Burton AK 3L GORE-TEX Hover Mittens or shop similar Mittens




www.evo.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> I've never had cold hands in my Hestra's. I'm rocking the Heli's. Never found them to be too warm in the spring either.


Thanks

Not really into the over cuffs (probably not the right term ). Seems like maybe g-loft is their warmest insulation though? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Dakine leather/gore-tex gloves for most days. Some Lowe Alpine mountaineering mittens I found in a charity shop for pow/really cold days. Had some Hestra and they are in a different league in terms of fit and comfort but the softer leather got shredded pretty fast.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Thanks
> 
> Not really into the over cuffs (probably not the right term ). Seems like maybe g-loft is their warmest insulation though?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure which are the warmest. I'd assume the G-Loft too. Leather does a pretty job of insulating. You can always get a cheap liner if you're hands get cold. As I mentioned, I never have a problem with cold hands with my Hestra gloves and I never use an additional liner. 

I like the cuffs - keeps the snow out when you're buried waist deep in powder.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> I'm not sure which are the warmest. I'd assume the G-Loft too. Leather does a pretty job of insulating. You can always get a cheap liner if you're hands get cold. As I mentioned, I never have a problem with cold hands with my Hestra gloves and I never use an additional liner.
> 
> I like the cuffs - keeps the snow out when you're buried waist deep in powder.


Kind of what I was thinking. I'm more of a wrist gaiter truther, but I'm sure both work. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Got different boards for different conditions, got different gloves / mitts for different conditions. I prefer an under the cuff glove vs over the cuff. I have 3 pair of Burton [ak] gloves, the lightest for hot days, the [ak] Tech Glove. Middle of the road but on the light side is the Burton [ak] Leather Tech Glove. It is a lot like the Tech Glove just more leather. The thickest I use the [ak] Gortex Clutch Glove. Burton makes an even thicker glove the [ak] Gortex Guide glove, I have never used it. Depending on the weather I grab 2 pairs and a pair of liners and toss them in my pack. If it is going to be really cold I have a pair of Flylow Oven Mitts. I always keep a set or 2 or hand warms and toe warms in my backpack! 

Fly fisherman showed me these great magnetic breakaway clips. I stick 1 on my gloves and 1 on the chest strap of my backpack. So nice!


Amazon.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> Got different boards for different conditions, got different gloves / mitts for different conditions. I prefer an under the cuff glove vs over the cuff. I have 3 pair of Burton [ak] gloves, the lightest for hot days, the [ak] Tech Glove. Middle of the road but on the light side is the Burton [ak] Leather Tech Glove. It is a lot like the Tech Glove just more leather. The thickest I use the [ak] Gortex Clutch Glove. Burton makes an even thicker glove the [ak] Gortex Guide glove, I have never used it. Depending on the weather I grab 2 pairs and a pair of liners and toss them in my pack. If it is going to be really cold I have a pair of Flylow Oven Mitts. I always keep a set or 2 or hand warms and toe warms in my backpack!
> 
> Fly fisherman showed me these great magnetic breakaway clips. I stick 1 on my gloves and 1 on the chest strap of my backpack. So nice!
> 
> ...


The [ak] Guide is a brilliant glove. I've gone though a few different gloves over the past decades and it is the best I've found.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Check out 10 peaks gloves. They have a zipper across the hand which makes the super convenient if you need to take your gloves off often (fiddling with the phone or helping kids etc(not for fiddling kids!)). Seems a bit gimmicky but they actually work great. And the best thing - you can open up the zipper a bit while on the lift to vent out hot/humid air. I also have a pair of hestra helis which are great on cold days but for me they often get wet from sweat unless unless it’s colder than -5 To -10C.

also the perfect glove for all conditions doesn’t exist. If it breathes well enough intense activities it isn’t waterproof and if it’s warm enough for cold days you will get sweaty on warmer days.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Craig64 said:


> The [ak] Guide is a brilliant glove. I've gone though a few different gloves over the past decades and it is the best I've found.


What pack you got there in pic you posted a couple months ago? I currently use a Jones DCNT 19L for sidecountry trips and short backcountry trips. I just got a Dakine Poacher vest, what type of pack you like and why?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> What pack you got there in pic you posted a couple months ago? I currently use a Jones DCNT 19L for sidecountry trips and short backcountry trips. I just got a Dakine Poacher vest, what type of pack you like and why?











Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum Riders Backpack Review.


❄ Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum Riders Backpack Review. ❄ Brand: Quiksilver, ❄ Model: Travis Rice Platinum, ❄ YOM: 2019/2022, ❄ Volume: 24L, ❄ Size: 50 x 30 x 15cm (20 x 12 x 6 inches), ❄ Colour: "Golden Brown" (2019) and "Navy Blazer" (2022), ❄ Price: $Au169.99 RRP ($US129.95) @2022, ❄...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Craig64 said:


> Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum Riders Backpack Review.
> 
> 
> ❄ Quiksilver Travis Rice Platinum Riders Backpack Review. ❄ Brand: Quiksilver, ❄ Model: Travis Rice Platinum, ❄ YOM: 2019/2022, ❄ Volume: 24L, ❄ Size: 50 x 30 x 15cm (20 x 12 x 6 inches), ❄ Colour: "Golden Brown" (2019) and "Navy Blazer" (2022), ❄ Price: $Au169.99 RRP ($US129.95) @2022, ❄...
> ...


Now that is a review!!! Great work


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have some Columbia Whirlibird gloves and some cheap Amazon mitts


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Black Diamond dirt bag. They're cheap and durable, with good dexterity. 
I tried expensive ones (leather, gore...), they never seemed to last more than the cheap ones, so I went back to cheap ones with good small gloves and settled on the dirt bag.

Never tried the Kinco or ice climbing ones though. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> Yes, I feel the AK oven mitts are worth it. But I got them on discount and never wanted to pay retail price. I had my sights on them for a few seasons before I finally saw a decent sale price.
> 
> Like all outerwear, personal preference would determine if they are the right mitt for the given conditions. I tend to get cold easily and PNW conditions are generally not considered the chilliest in the states. If I remember correctly, I last wore the Oven Mitts in temperatures between -4 to -10 Celsius during a night shred session back in winter 2019-20.
> 
> ...


There are a few pairs of [ak] Oven mitts in stores down here in Australia, they are already EOS reduced and I'll keep a look out when they are further drop on sale. With limited OS travel, cold weather gear isn't selling much retail wise. I'll maybe able to get a pair around $AU100 ($US75). I've never had an issue with my [ak] Guides and the only moisture I've got in them was from snow entering through the top from a big tomahawk. The Guides worked pretty solid in decent sub zero temps as well.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of Black Diamond Mercury mitts last season and they worked out great - very warm. These were my first pair of mitts and I don't think I'll be going back to gloves.


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the Dakine Titans with Goretex. They are okay, but I feel the outside material is not durable. The gloves seem to develop holes fast. I think it's from brushing snow from the binding. Sugru seems to work well at repairing them.


----------



## justonwo (Jan 20, 2011)

For years, I had a pair of 1995 or so Burton gloves with big skirts and removable liners. I’d still be wearing them if the fingers didn’t wear out. Now I have Outdoor Research gloves. Very similar. I rarely use the inserts because they are so heavy duty, but I will occasionally use the inserts from my old Burtons. Warm, durable. Easy to get on and off.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

I have a pair of Noth Face Himalayan, I need warmth. Bought them more than 10 years ago. 
They have been discontinued, dont know where I'll go next...


----------



## CarvingOldGuy (11 mo ago)

Old pair of MountainHardware ski/snowboard gloves that are showing the wear and use of ~10 seasons. Don't remember the model. Not gore or e-vent, but highly water resistant with a removable fleece liner and minimal insulation for warm to moderate days. Love them. Inexpensive, durable and functional. Own 2 pairs. The second have been sitting in storage. 

For cold conditions my new mitt of choice is another inexpensive, but no name mitten. My upgrade over some leather WellsLamont leather choppers that have a fake wool fleece removable liner. Cannot find these mittens. So the SkyDeer from AMZ at $31-38. First season using the mittens. So far, still as good as new shape. Did treat the leather with NikWax leather conditioner/waterproofer. Supposedly waterproof membrane, but not sure if the leather was treated. Wearing an alpaca wool glove liner these mitts are toasty warm down to at least -15C. My hands tend to run cold. Warmer then the WL choppers. Gauntlets that keep the snow out and seal in more heat.


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> Got different boards for different conditions, got different gloves / mitts for different conditions. I prefer an under the cuff glove vs over the cuff. I have 3 pair of Burton [ak] gloves, the lightest for hot days, the [ak] Tech Glove. Middle of the road but on the light side is the Burton [ak] Leather Tech Glove. It is a lot like the Tech Glove just more leather. The thickest I use the [ak] Gortex Clutch Glove. Burton makes an even thicker glove the [ak] Gortex Guide glove, I have never used it. Depending on the weather I grab 2 pairs and a pair of liners and toss them in my pack. If it is going to be really cold I have a pair of Flylow Oven Mitts. I always keep a set or 2 or hand warms and toe warms in my backpack!
> 
> Fly fisherman showed me these great magnetic breakaway clips. I stick 1 on my gloves and 1 on the chest strap of my backpack. So nice!
> 
> ...


So is the leather tech glove really waterproof? I ride in pnw where it gets really wet and am considering the gortex tech glove.. but Love the look of the leather and prefer the feel of it. Have you ever sweeter out that glove and been bummed?


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimi7 said:


> These Hestras. I love them and when I occasionally have a stupid attack and get snow in them, somehow the moisture just wicks away. I'm sure being in arid Colorado helps. The lining can be pulled out an washed separately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to Hestra, they are non Gore Tex to make sure sweat and snow inside get the chance to evaporate. I got some mitten Army Leathers myself and they are really nice. Lots of people got them over here. I also have anothwr pair of Hestra mittens I got 15 years ago that are still going strong.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Spaceship said:


> So is the leather tech glove really waterproof? I ride in pnw where it gets really wet and am considering the gortex tech glove.. but Love the look of the leather and prefer the feel of it. Have you ever sweeter out that glove and been bummed?


They will be soaking wet.


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> They will be soaking wet.


Haha thanks a lot for the reply  they must be for drier climates I imagine.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Luffe said:


> According to Hestra, they are non Gore Tex to make sure sweat and snow inside get the chance to evaporate. I got some mitten Army Leathers myself and they are really nice. Lots of people got them over here. I also have anothwr pair of Hestra mittens I got 15 years ago that are still going strong.


Whatever it is, it works. Moisture just wicks away. Awesome gloves.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

OR Alti Mitts. They might look absurd with gauntlets up to my elbows but frankly I just don't care what I look like any more at 40. My hands always get cold but not in these things.

Old pair of Dakine Titans for spring conditions. No five finger glove has ever kept my fingers warm.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

btaoregon said:


> I recently installed a metal roof on my house. I bought a pair of roofing gloves thinking they'd help me hold the panels in situ. These gloves clad to figure well, but they also kept me from cutting my hands on the cut ends of the panels. These protected my hands well (not one cut) and fit so well that I will be buying another pair to try to do some DIY around the house.


Well now, isn't that just dandy and relevant? Talking about roofing gloves in a snowboard forum, interesting.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Leather.
> /Thread
> 
> But serious any good leather mitt. I have been using AK tech leather mitts for about 12 years. Had some POW all leather mitts with finger slots that I really liked. That said, my cold cold day mitt is the Drop Chris Roach. So warm.


@Nivek - do those Drop Chris Roach mitts have finger slots?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

FYI the Drop Chris Roach mittens are 100% pure mittens -- no fingers. Also, they are very warm for Tahoe and Pacific coast riding.


----------



## FriendlyDropBear (6 mo ago)

I imagine this is one likely to be unpopular.... Recently got some Kutook leather trigger mittens. (Believe it's a Korean brand? not sure where they're made.)
They've got Neoprene cuffs, 5 finger liners, Hipora inserts,Thinsulate insulation, goggle wipers, elastic wrist danglers, and cost about a third of a similarly spec'd Hestra or Burton glove.

So far I've only worn them once (In balmy Aussie bluebird conditions I'll admit) but I did drag my hand as often as I could.... pretending I was ripping. I also spent a good chunk of time digging snow with my hands to connect a line that had a dry patch in it.

Hands were dry and warm the whole day and the gloves look almost like I hadn't worn them yet.

Definitely worth a look in if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

Have always worn Pow mitts and they last forever, going on 5 seasons of hand drags with one pair.


----------

